# Vacuum sealing bulk sausage



## floridasteve (Apr 20, 2018)

I just made about 11 pounds of breakfast sausage.  For some reason it turned our more sticky then usual (it was an exceptionally fatty pork butt??), and I was having problems getting q pound of it into a pint bag without messing up the upper sealing edge causing the bag not to evacuate all the air.  Rolling to top down and wiping with paper towels helped, but didn’t emilate the problem.  Then I had a brain storm....








I cut the bottom off a tin can and used that to still the sausage meat to the bottom of the bag!  Worked great


----------



## dward51 (Apr 20, 2018)

Another tip would be to shape into "logs" or chubs, place on a pan and then into the freezer.  Then you could drop it straight in with no sticking to the top or sides of the bag and vacuum like normal.  This also works great for linked "fresh" sausage as you don't get crushing of the product from the vacuum process.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 20, 2018)

floridasteve said:


> I just made about 11 pounds of breakfast sausage.  For some reason it turned our more sticky then usual (it was an exceptionally fatty pork butt??), and I was having problems getting q pound of it into a pint bag without messing up the upper sealing edge causing the bag not to evacuate all the air.  Rolling to top down and wiping with paper towels helped, but didn’t emilate the problem.  Then I had a brain storm....
> 
> View attachment 361278
> 
> ...


Brilliant!!!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 20, 2018)

My wife has one of those plastic cutting mats that is very thin and flexible.
I roll it and use it like a funnel of sorts to move stuff down into a vacuum bag. The more regular plastic cutting mats are too stiff to do the work.

But if any liquid gets drawn up in the vacuuming process I usually have trouble with the sealing process. (Probably has to do with mine being an inexpensive vacuum sealer? Ziploc Brand)
I discovered the error of my ways when trying to seal up smoked Salmon with some dill and lemon juice. Too much lemon juice stopped the sealer from fusing the plastic. :mad:
I finally resorted to lightly brushing the lemon on to find a seal. ;)
I chalk it up to "Operator Error". And "Learning Curves". LOL!:rolleyes:


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2018)

I use a paper plate sprayed with Pam.
Just roll it up & the meat slides right in the bag!





Al


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 21, 2018)

dward51 said:


> Another tip would be to shape into "logs" or chubs, place on a pan and then into the freezer.  Then you could drop it straight in with no sticking to the top or sides of the bag and vacuum like normal.  This also works great for linked "fresh" sausage as you don't get crushing of the product from the vacuum process.



That would work fine, but my problem is that the freezer side of my side-by-side fridge is too narrow for a cookie sheet, even if it wasn’t so full of meat.  Fortunately, those pint pages once flattened are easy to work into the nooks & crannies in the freezer. 



SonnyE said:


> (snip)...
> But if any liquid gets drawn up in the vacuuming process I usually have trouble with the sealing process. (Probably has to do with mine being an inexpensive vacuum sealer? Ziploc Brand)
> I discovered the error of my ways when trying to seal up smoked Salmon with some dill and lemon juice. Too much lemon juice stopped the sealer from fusing the plastic. :mad:
> I finally resorted to lightly brushing the lemon on to find a seal. ;)
> I chalk it up to "Operator Error". And "Learning Curves". LOL!:rolleyes:



When I do pulled pork or briskey, I freeze some au jue in ice cube trays.  Then I vacuum seal, I just drop one in.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 21, 2018)

floridasteve said:


> That would work fine, but my problem is that the freezer side of my side-by-side fridge is too narrow for a cookie sheet, even if it wasn’t so full of meat.  Fortunately, those pint pages once flattened are easy to work into the nooks & crannies in the freezer.
> 
> 
> 
> When I do pulled pork or briskey, I freeze some au jue in ice cube trays.  Then I vacuum seal, I just drop one in.



I'm going to run with that Steve, and freeze up some Lemon Juice cubes in one of those tiny cube trays. Or a facsimalie.
But you done sparked the gray matter. ;)


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My wife has one of those plastic cutting mats that is very thin and flexible.
> I roll it and use it like a funnel of sorts to move stuff down into a vacuum bag. The more regular plastic cutting mats are too stiff to do the work.
> 
> But if any liquid gets drawn up in the vacuuming process I usually have trouble with the sealing process. (Probably has to do with mine being an inexpensive vacuum sealer? Ziploc Brand)
> ...


If vac sealing meat or high moisture product I put rolled up paper towel b4 sealing edge and seal works fine. I used to buy inexpensive sealers after needing to buy new each year I finally went to a Vac sealer pro-2100 over 10 yrs. ago and still working fine.I learned yrs ago don't scrimp on the important stuff.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 21, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> If vac sealing meat or high moisture product I put rolled up paper towel b4 sealing edge and seal works fine. I used to buy inexpensive sealers after needing to buy new each year I finally went to a Vac sealer pro-2100 over 10 yrs. ago and still working fine.I learned yrs ago don't scrimp on the important stuff.



I learned 8 years ago I might not be around tomorrow, so I tend to be frugal. (The widow maker heart attack) :eek:
I happen to have a garage full of very high end woodworking and turning equipment I don't use hardly at all anymore. Compressed disks and arthritis in my spine kind of limits me. o_O (See line 1)
If it was just up to me, I'd prefer to have a Vacuum chamber sealer. And who'd care about juices? I could vacuum seal a bag of soup. ;) But it's not. :rolleyes:
So I tend to enjoy each day, be Thankful to wake up to another day, and make sure to multiply the Love I give to those around me (Never divide). :) (See line 1)

Nope, I don't scrimp on the important stuff. (See line 1) :D


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 21, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I learned 8 years ago I might not be around tomorrow, so I tend to be frugal. (The widow maker heart attack) :eek:
> I happen to have a garage full of very high end woodworking and turning equipment I don't use hardly at all anymore. Compressed disks and arthritis in my spine kind of limits me. o_O (See line 1)
> If it was just up to me, I'd prefer to have a Vacuum chamber sealer. And who'd care about juices? I could vacuum seal a bag of soup. ;) But it's not. :rolleyes:
> So I tend to enjoy each day, be Thankful to wake up to another day, and make sure to multiply the Love I give to those around me (Never divide). :) (See line 1)
> ...


Glad you are still here,thnx for all help you gave me when I was having problems posting pics


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 22, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Glad you are still here,thnx for all help you gave me when I was having problems posting pics


I figure that's why I'm still here. To try and help. You are Welcome.
Oh, and I'm still frugal... LOL! It's become a kind of challenge in my retirement. I got to try out my new knife yesterday...
Best $17 I've spent in a long time... :D


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 22, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I figure that's why I'm still here. To try and help. You are Welcome.
> Oh, and I'm still frugal... LOL! It's become a kind of challenge in my retirement. I got to try out my new knife yesterday...
> Best $17 I've spent in a long time... :D


What did you get? Solingen steel from Germany? I see it, I clicked on Link. Very aggresive, I couldn't have one of those around, It would give wife Ideas.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 23, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> What did you get? Solingen steel from Germany? I see it, I clicked on Link. Very aggresive, I couldn't have one of those around, It would give wife Ideas.



LOL!
Yes, it is German Carbon Steel, I doubt it is Solingen, but don't know. 
On the blade near the hilt it says: German Steel - X50 Cr Mo V-15 - Stain Free *, above that sez: NFS KP-10
It was pretty sharp out of the package, but I always have to touch up, to occasionally reform a cutting edge.
In this case, I merely gave it a few licks across and antique butchers sharpening steel that has been passed down through generations, and it is razor sharp for cutting meat, with a fine wire edge.
I got to use some Cimeter shaped blades at the SIL's home while in Sacramento. I liked how the shape rocks downward, then slides gently to finish the cut.
I've only done a batch of Baby Backs so far, and some chicken, but I really like the knife. It's large and wicked looking, with a handle that is big even for my Extra Large hands.
My wife doesn't know I have it yet. :eek:

* - How to choose kitchen knives
*X50CrMoV15*
_ - German steel. Very stain resistant. Other than that not much to speak of. The cryptic X50CrMoV15 stands for 0.5% carbon, the other 15% is composed of 14% or 14.5% of Cr, some Mo and V. X in the name is a an indicator for high alloy steel, 0.5% C content means, by definition X50CrMoV15 isn't a high carbon steel, despite of some marketing claims. In fact it has less C content compared to 440C steel. However, it's plenty tough and resists corrosion well and it is a high alloy steel. If you don't want to bother maintaining your knives this is a good choice. Except for the low edge holding ability of course. In the end, you end up sharpening it a lot more often, so low maintenance statement is really arguable. Used by Wusthof, Victorinox and others in their high end knives. Ref - __X50CrMoV15 Steel Composition__. If you are interested, you can also read up on __DIN And EN Steel Standards Naming Conventions__._

Note this: *Used by Wusthof, Victorinox and others* in their high end knives.

*My apologizes for veering so far off your subject, Steve.* :rolleyes:


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 23, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> LOL!
> Yes, it is German Carbon Steel, I doubt it is Solingen, but don't know.
> On the blade near the hilt it says: German Steel - X50 Cr Mo V-15 - Stain Free *, above that sez: NFS KP-10
> It was pretty sharp out of the package, but I always have to touch up, to occasionally reform a cutting edge.
> ...


you had me......then you lost me.


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 23, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> you had me......then you lost me.



That's because I ran over here to stop wrecking Steve's post.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/liking-a-good-blade.274840/


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 23, 2018)

Don’t Emory about wrecking g my post!  I think you made it more nteresting!


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 23, 2018)

floridasteve said:


> Don’t Emory about wrecking g my post!  I think you made it more nteresting!



Thank You Steve.
I find the nature of forums and threads tend to drift away from the original conversation sometimes. Hopefully in an informative and interesting way.
I meant no offense, Thank You for being an understanding friend. ;):)

I approach forums like finding friends on an old hardware store porch, conversations drift, and good times are shared.
Even if there are times we roll around in the dust making a point. ;):p:D:rolleyes:

I was hoping Al would share his slick plate slide again, and he did.
I used the flimsy plastic cutting mat again today. I was packing up diced up bell peppers for the freezer. Made it really easy to fill the baggies.

Have you ever made patties with your breakfast sausage?


----------



## floridasteve (Apr 24, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> (snip)
> Have you ever made patties with your breakfast sausage?



Ultimately, that’s what I do.  But I don’t like them tightly packed, so I don’t use a press and just find it easier to package them in 1 pound bulk and pull out a small portion and hand shape the patties.  I was a sausage patty (abt 2 oz) with breakfast about 5 times a week.

However, when I going hamberger I do make 1/3 pound patties, fold dellie sheets around them and pack/freeze 2 in a bag.  I don’t eat near as much hamberger.

BTW, I love your analogy of front porch of a hardware store!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2018)

Steve thats a great idea . I use the stuffer for bulk meat in bags , but when I do CB I put the loins in netting . Turns into a wrestlin match sometimes . Your idea has me thinking pvc pipe , net on outside . Run the loin thru the pipe . 
Thanks .


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 24, 2018)

floridasteve said:


> Ultimately, that’s what I do.  But I don’t like them tightly packed, so I don’t use a press and just find it easier to package them in 1 pound bulk and pull out a small portion and hand shape the patties.  I was a sausage patty (abt 2 oz) with breakfast about 5 times a week.
> 
> However, when I going hamberger I do make 1/3 pound patties, fold dellie sheets around them and pack/freeze 2 in a bag.  I don’t eat near as much hamberger.
> 
> BTW, I love your analogy of front porch of a hardware store!



Well, you read my mind. I was wondering about patties of Sausage, divided by deli sheets. (But couldn't think of what those sheets of paper were called)
Out of curiosity, do you (or anybody) think waxed paper could be cut for Deli sheets? Or parchment paper?
Just thinking about what is on hand...
I'd like to break down our hamburger into patty portions like that. But so far, just portion it out in pound blobs.
I think 1/4 pounders would work well for my pooch. He's old and toothless, so I fix him food every day.

Glad you like the Hardware Store Porch analogy. You may find I tend to wax poetically now and then.


----------



## Gwanger (Apr 24, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Well, you read my mind. I was wondering about patties of Sausage, divided by deli sheets. (But couldn't think of what those sheets of paper were called)
> Out of curiosity, do you (or anybody) think waxed paper could be cut for Deli sheets? Or parchment paper?
> Just thinking about what is on hand...
> I'd like to break down our hamburger into patty portions like that. But so far, just portion it out in pound blobs.
> ...


Sausage maker has sheets for separating patties.I don't think they are that expensive. I have used tin foil in past but after cutting sheets you are better off buying Patty paper. I like to make my own patties,brkfst sausage and burger bc I have better control of quality of meat, only thing that bothers me is hauling my 90 lb. grinder out of basement.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 24, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Out of curiosity, do you (or anybody) think waxed paper could be cut for Deli sheets?


Sonny wax paper breaks down and sticks to the meat . I wouldn't use it . Not sure on the parchment .


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 25, 2018)

Gwanger said:


> Sausage maker has sheets for separating patties.I don't think they are that expensive. I have used tin foil in past but after cutting sheets you are better off buying Patty paper. I like to make my own patties,brkfst sausage and burger bc I have better control of quality of meat, only thing that bothers me is hauling my 90 lb. grinder out of basement.





chopsaw said:


> Sonny wax paper breaks down and sticks to the meat . I wouldn't use it . Not sure on the parchment .



Yep, not that expensive. I was looking around.

Good to know, chopsaw. Hadn't realized it would do that.


----------



## donr (Apr 27, 2018)

I use my plastic canning funnel.  Not sure of the dia. of the large hole, but it will just slip into a 1 qt regular mouth mason jar.

LEM makes plastic patty sheets.


----------

